# express entry information



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

please let me know the regional employment links for jobs in Canada.


----------



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

*query*

do we really need an agent for express visa entry? or we can do it on our own?


----------



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

hello guys,

please assist me: 
1. i am a central govt. employee in india working in Audit dept. of CAG from last 3 years.
2. previously, i have worked in public sector bank as Assistant manager for 3 years.
3. total of 6 years experience. 
4. i am 31years old
5. married.
6. done Bachlor in hotel management and MBA finance.

7. what should i do?
8. should i try for express visa entry program by doing IELTS & ECS or continue my recent govt. job?
9. in what field i can get job in canada?
10. what are the job opportunities for me?
11. what is meant by regional job opportunities in canada & their links?
12. do i really need an agent to apply online for express entry & for further steps?

Please help


----------



## LazarusLong (Nov 2, 2015)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> hello guys,
> 
> please assist me:
> 1. i am a central govt. employee in india working in Audit dept. of CAG from last 3 years.
> ...


1-6: Congrats?
7-8: Those are questions that only you can answer
9: Depends on what your specialties are and what you bring to the table that no Canadian or PR can bring
10: There are multiple job boards for Canada; Google is your friend here
11: I would imagine that they would be jobs... that are based in a particular region. Link-wise, can't help you; Google is your friend (again)
12: No, you can do it yourself if you feel comfortable navigating government-speak

Good luck, but, really, do a little searching on this site and googling first before asking and you'll find answers.


----------



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

thanks for reply..
I want to know..why u ve put question mark after congrats
9. I don't ve any idea about job opportunities in canada...2nd I ve no experience in hotel mngmt..bt ve experience in finance and audit..what u suggest?

how can I get sponsored job which can add 600 points in my profile?
what is meant by Quebec ?


----------



## LazarusLong (Nov 2, 2015)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> thanks for reply..
> I want to know..why u ve put question mark after congrats
> 9. I don't ve any idea about job opportunities in canada...2nd I ve no experience in hotel mngmt..bt ve experience in finance and audit..what u suggest?
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure how to answer this. Your job skills do not seem to line up with what would be considered a "rare" job; I wish you luck on finding employment.

Re: 600 points -- get in line; everyone else wants that, too. There are numerous guides out there talking about how to accomplish this. I would start with better usage of English (i.e. - no text speak and form proper questions and sentence constructs) and I would then commence with researching via Google.

Are you serious about the "Quebec" question? If so, do some research and then understand why your question sounds absurd.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> thanks for reply..
> I want to know..why u ve put question mark after congrats
> 9. I don't ve any idea about job opportunities in canada...2nd I ve no experience in hotel mngmt..bt ve experience in finance and audit..what u suggest?
> 
> ...


You should try Workopolis and Stantec for job opportunities.. nobody can guide you the way you want. you can get 600 points by either an arranged employment through a canadian employer or through PNP.. go through the CIC website and you'll know what i am talking about.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> do we really need an agent for express visa entry? or we can do it on our own?


i learnt on this forum only that we actually do not require help from any agent..
you would have to arrange all your documents and reference letters etc on your own.. your agent would just make your profile and upload your documents on the CIC and would take a handsome amount for same..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> 7. what should i do?


For what?




> 8. should i try for express visa entry program by doing IELTS & ECS or continue my recent govt. job?


Why are you asking random people on the internet to make sych a major life decision? Shouldn't you make it for yourself?




> 9. in what field i can get job in canada?


In whatever fields you might be qualified for.




> 10. what are the job opportunities for me?


How do you expect anyone here to know that?




> 11. what is meant by regional job opportunities in canada & their links?


Regional should be self explanatory no? It means jobs within specific regions.




> 12. do i really need an agent to apply online for express entry & for further steps?



No. Why pay someone else to do something that you can do yourself? Keep the money in your own pocket.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> what is meant by Quebec ?



Why are you considering moving to Canada when you know so little about the country? For God's sake, use Google and learn something about the country before you consider moving here. If I was considering moving somewhere I would learn as much as possible about it but you don't even know the absolute basics.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

*ECA by WES*

Hi,

I'm just starting to explore the options I have. Confused a bit !!

I was going through the WES online tool but it does not list my Degree Name... My University is although in the approved list but not the Degree Name.

The available degree is Bachelor of Computer Science..... whereas my degree name is Bachelor of Software Systems form GGSIPU (Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University)

Will it still be approved based on Transcripts or the degree name is also important.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

*anybody PR from Chandigarh*

hi...anybody PR in canada from Chandigarh?... pls cm forward..need advice...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Kyra J said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just starting to explore the options I have. Confused a bit !!
> 
> ...



Contact WES, they are the ones who will be doing the evaluation.


----------



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

*my CRS score 397*

hello guys..

i ve checked my CRS score on CIC website..calculated to 397. 
what is the scope for me on this score as minimum cutoff going is 450.
can this be helpful in regional employment in canada?

pls advice..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> hello guys..
> 
> i ve checked my CRS score on CIC website..calculated to 397.
> what is the scope for me on this score as minimum cutoff going is 450.
> ...


No, your CRS score will not get you an invitation to apply (ITA) to come to Canada.

In the year that Express Entry has been open to applications, it has _*never*_ fallen below 450, _ever_.

So, unless you can get a _valid_ job offer (apply for jobs through the Job Bank) or a Provincial Nomination (PNP), then you will have to find other ways to improve your score by at least 53 points or give up on coming to Canada via the Federal Skilled Worker program.

You are free to apply for a PNP but we cannot tell you whether or not you will receive one, as it is completely dependent on a) what skill set the various PNP programs are looking for (each province runs its own program and sets its own rules) and b) what skills you can offer.


----------



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> No, your CRS score will not get you an invitation to apply (ITA) to come to Canada.
> 
> In the year that Express Entry has been open to applications, it has _*never*_ fallen below 450, _ever_.
> 
> ...


my experience is as follows:
assistant manager (junior management) in Indian overseas bank for 3 years
Auditor in Principal Accountant General (Audit)- Govt. of India organization. I m categorized as Group 'C' employee..(working from last 3 years to present)
Is there any scope in getting PNP with above experience?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> my experience is as follows:
> assistant manager (junior management) in Indian overseas bank for 3 years
> Auditor in Principal Accountant General (Audit)- Govt. of India organization. I m categorized as Group 'C' employee..(working from last 3 years to present)
> Is there any scope in getting PNP with above experience?


I have no idea what you mean by "is there any scope..." as that's _not_ a term that is used in Canada in relation to employment, employment opportunities or anything associated with that. Scopes are used in submarines, scientific laboratory equipment and astronomy equipment. It's also the brand name of a mouthwash sold in Canada, but it is _not_ used in relation to employment in Canada.

As I indicated to you in my previous reply _we *cannot* tell you whether or not you will receive a nomination, as it is completely dependent on a) what skill set the various PNP programs are looking for (each province runs its own program and sets its own rules) and b) what skills you can offer._

You will have to inquire directly with the PNP program of the province in which you wish to move to as to whether or not they are accepting people with your skill set... asking a bunch of anonymous people, on an Internet message board, who have no connection whatsoever, with any of the provincial or territorial PNP programs will get you nowhere as they are not the ones who set the rules and regulations nor are they in any way tasked with the job of having to adjudicate applications for said programs.


----------



## sidhu_sukhdev (Feb 17, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I have no idea what you mean by "is there any scope..." as that's _not_ a term that is used in Canada in relation to employment, employment opportunities or anything associated with that. Scopes are used in submarines, scientific laboratory equipment and astronomy equipment. It's also the brand name of a mouthwash sold in Canada, but it is _not_ used in relation to employment in Canada.
> 
> As I indicated to you in my previous reply _we *cannot* tell you whether or not you will receive a nomination, as it is completely dependent on a) what skill set the various PNP programs are looking for (each province runs its own program and sets its own rules) and b) what skills you can offer._
> 
> You will have to inquire directly with the PNP program of the province in which you wish to move to as to whether or not they are accepting people with your skill set... asking a bunch of anonymous people, on an Internet message board, who have no connection whatsoever, with any of the provincial or territorial PNP programs will get you nowhere as they are not the ones who set the rules and regulations nor are they in any way tasked with the job of having to adjudicate applications for said programs.


thanks for your such a valuable reply..

regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> hello guys..
> 
> i ve checked my CRS score on CIC website..calculated to 397.
> what is the scope for me on this score as minimum cutoff going is 450.



What do you mean by "what is the scope for me"? That makes no sense.

If you are asking if a score that low will get you into Canada when the minimum score thus far has been 450 - what do you think? I mean seriously, if the minimum score has been 450 why would your score be good enough?





> can this be helpful in regional employment in canada?



What do you even mean?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sidhu_sukhdev said:


> my experience is as follows:
> assistant manager (junior management) in Indian overseas bank for 3 years
> Auditor in Principal Accountant General (Audit)- Govt. of India organization. I m categorized as Group 'C' employee..(working from last 3 years to present)
> Is there any scope in getting PNP with above experience?



Any scope? What does that mean?


----------

